# Breast pain



## ladynlove

For those who experienced breast pain related to pregnancy how did the pain feel? Did it come all at one? Was it all over or localized? Both breasts simultaneously or one at a time?


----------



## Mynx

My breast pain keeps me awake at night if during my sleep I put pressure on them. They both hurt, sometimes one more than the other, they itch like mad too, the nipples feel extremely sensitive, to the point of painful and there is just a constant ache to them till I knock them with my arm or something and then it's even more so! 
I dont remember my boobs feeling this sore first time round, and they never used to get sore on my period so this is a total shock to me!! 
And to top it all off, I've been getting the odd leak here n there too! Never before have my boobs felt so unattractive :rofl:


----------



## Claire788

Hiya, 

Mine both came on slowly, and currently only hurt down the outside (near armpits) on both sides. cant feel them if i sit still, but boy if i take steps or squash them, ouch!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Mine have good days and bad days - & usually hurt worst in the bottom and outsides. For a while every time I got up at night to pee I couldnt think about anything else except my bb's cause they were in so much pain! Its not as bad now though - maybe Im getting used to it?!? Sometimes I get sharp shooting pains going through the whole bb (only one though and then a few days later will be the other one)
Sometimes they both hurt & sometimes one is really bad and the other hurts - but not quite like the other one.


----------



## eldar

Mine are suddenly incredibly heavy and very sore around (what have become larger) nipples

It was a bit like having a boob job the first week as they filled out! but the soreness, not fun and keeps me awake at night, I slept in a crop top last night and slept better for it.


----------



## Kittee

Mine came on slowly, both breasts, both feel like they've been "punched" like a deep bruising.


----------



## ladynlove

Thank you all for your answers! 

i think i may be pregnant (not sure) but i am on depo provera and get no periods (haven't in 2 yrs.) and there has been no breast pain either.....until now! for the past week or so my breasts have become more and more painful. it started on the outside of my right breast (almost under the arm;pit) and has been getting worse since, my outer left breast in the same spot has now joined in on the pain and is also gradually getting worse and no i have not been exercising/heavy lifting. Does this sound like pregnancy breast pain?

P.s. i'm not trying to conceive though it would not be a bad thing and i tested last thurs. and got a :bfn: but i cannot track my cycle because i don't have a period  and when i did it was always irregular


----------



## Stiina

I dunno, sounds suspicious to me! 
My boobs were SO sore, and I just couldn't figure out why - my mom had breast cancer so I was worried about that. When my period was late, I figured the pain must have been because of the pregnancy but it wasn't until I joined on here that I knew it was common. 
I figured the boob pain would come when the milk did! :blush: I had no clue it would happen already. I told my husband I was sure my boobs were bigger, and he thought it was all in my head! Now I have fuel - I can show him this page :) Thanks ladies!

I woult definitely try another test...not that I'm an expert or anything... !


----------



## DaisyBee

Mine arent bigger yet - but other women have reported full cup size growth already! Mine are fuller & heavier though & Im not complaining about the lack of growth- Im big enough already :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

DaisyBee said:


> Mine arent bigger yet - but other women have reported full cup size growth already! Mine are fuller & heavier though & Im not complaining about the lack of growth- Im big enough already :rofl:


Ah see this is where I really appreciate the growth. My little bee stings are really enjoying the boost they're recieving!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

this was my only symptom before seeing the:bfp: and it unfortunately has got worse - whering a bra is a must and they both hurt at the top - am a little worried about them getting bigger as I am already big !!!


----------



## WW1

My bbs are sore on and off. It is sometimes felt as tender nipples, sometimes at the side (by the armpit) and sometimes as shooting pains.

I tend to find they are fine when I first wake up (although I've occasionally felt them when I've tried to lay on my stomach) then they make their presence felt later on in the day.

I do prod them from time to time to check they're still hurting - I'm sure that doesn't help them but it makes me feel better :rofl:


----------



## StayPositive

My boobs were big enough before i got pregnant but they have gone up 3 cup sizes in 2 months! They hurt all over and most of the time. Just sitting here now they are not too bad, but at night they are so bad. Especially when i turn over in my sleep and they bang together (she goes cross eyed with the pain). I remember them starting hurting as a few occasional pains, then aching starting in one area and spreading. They definitely felt fuller and heavier quickly though. I think everyone's different but its worth testing again in a few days to see. Good luck!


----------



## ladynlove

thanks again for all of the answers...i'm testing again on tues. morning and if it's a :bfn: again i'm going to the doctor


----------



## ladynlove

for those who wish to know....I took another test today (breasts still VERY sore) and it was another :bfn: so i went to the doctor and she is running a blood test for pregnancy among other things. So i'm betting i'm not pregnant but that's ok, I wanted to wait a few more years until i'm married (currently engaged) anyway.

Will update with test results


----------



## support

Chennaimoms provides information about Breast pain during pregnancy typically shows itself as soreness, tenderness, sensitivity, and swelling in both breasts. Excessive pain or redness in only one breast may indicate mastitis or another disorder you need to discuss with your obstetrician or midwife.


----------

